# rental enquiry



## Deancaz (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi all
Looking for a property to rent for a few months around the tomar area , while we find our feet and try and find a property to buy.. anyone out there have any contacts please,, or in fact any where in portugal but not the touristy places.
thanks


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

some websites on this link to a previous post,
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...s-living-portugal/42964-looking-property.html
plenty of rental properties around, have you tried casasapo?
regards
Derek


----------

